# How does the SF small unit tactics differ from typical (eg. Rangers)



## Ray (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi, as far as i know during the training of the green berets, one of the important parts of the training is the small unit tactics, but nowhere you can read any details on it (despite people mentioning it all the time). So I wonder how does the small unit tactics training look like and if - how does it differ from standard training for example in rangers (light infantry/airborne/air assault) ? Or is this training just basic that you can learn pretty much everything from ranger handbook and infantry platoon and squad manual or S.F. have their own handbook for battle drills and small unit tactics OR is it all covered in S.F. unconventional warfare manual ? Are the battle drills expanded or its just pretty much the same and rehearsal ?


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 26, 2009)

Have you not noticed the trend with your questions -concerning FM's, TTP's of our guys- and my answers?

We are not going to discuss present, past, or future TTP's or the manuals they may or may not be contained within.

If this is all you came here for you may as well leave.....


----------



## shortbrownguy (Dec 26, 2009)

This not the" lets discuss the TTP's of U.S. SOF" network. 
Last Warning.
-SBG sends


----------



## AWP (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi Ray,
Other than your Intro thread I see where EVERY post of yours is about training and TTP's for SOF. That is a big freaking NO GO. Your next such post will be met with my Three Wolf shirt swinging the ban hammer like Thor.


----------

